# Update for the control to control sound systems or A/V receivers?



## wigglemans (Jun 6, 2008)

When do you think this will happen?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mine does control the receiver.

I can’t figure out how they decide what equipment you have at all. They're picking it up somehow, but seems to be hit and miss.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Mine does control the receiver.
> 
> I can't figure out how they decide what equipment you have at all. They're picking it up somehow, but seems to be hit and miss.


Its all based on auto settings, yes hit and miss. Its missing all the options in the setup menus to be able to customize it. I think the firmware in the remote is not ready for primetime. This was certainly rushed.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Here's the deal. In settings Stream knows exactly what audio formats my receiver can support. (All but Atmos). So why from you tube am I getting pcm from dolby videos? I am getting dolby from netflix and amazon. Settings are not all that complex. I need an answer.


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

wigglemans said:


> When do you think this will happen?


how can it control it with the limited buttons on remote


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

mattyro7878 said:


> Here's the deal. In settings Stream knows exactly what audio formats my receiver can support. (All but Atmos). So why from you tube am I getting pcm from dolby videos? I am getting dolby from netflix and amazon. Settings are not all that complex. I need an answer.


In settings, the Stream knows my receiver supports DD5.1 . I am only getting PCM from everything (amazon, netflix, youtube, etc). If I unplug the stream and plug in the regular tivo to the HDMI, instant DD5.1 surround. Plug stream back in, just PCM.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Tivo is responding to power issues with TVs. Maybe they will give our issue some attention.


----------



## ptcfast2 (May 10, 2020)

CybrFyre said:


> In settings, the Stream knows my receiver supports DD5.1 . I am only getting PCM from everything (amazon, netflix, youtube, etc). If I unplug the stream and plug in the regular tivo to the HDMI, instant DD5.1 surround. Plug stream back in, just PCM.


They are wayyyyyy too dependent on the "automatic" crap they are peddling here. It's obvious it's half-baked and they rushed the product out. You can tell with how horribly the software actually is, coupled with the generic and unfinished "Droid" settings menu that lacks basic options.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

ptcfast2 said:


> They are wayyyyyy too dependent on the "automatic" crap they are peddling here. It's obvious it's half-baked and they rushed the product out. You can tell with how horribly the software actually is, coupled with the generic and unfinished "Droid" settings menu that lacks basic options.


The Driod references come from Andriod TV, not Tivo.


----------



## ptcfast2 (May 10, 2020)

foghorn2 said:


> The Driod references come from Andriod TV, not Tivo.


Incorrect - the custom "More" menu they use is an independently developed and maintained application called Droid Settings for Amlogic chipsets. It's an Android APK, but it needs to be compiled and maintained by the company that develops the device uses to control the HDMI part of the hardware. Take a look at Android TV. Use 'Droid TV Settings' inside your App. Nvidia builds these functions into the core menus for the Shield, not as a "bolt-on" type of app which looks super unprofessional.

It's up to Tivo and their hardware partner to maintain this app - it's not a direct part of the Android TV operating system core. The core source of the app is located here: khadas/android_vendor_amlogic_apps_DroidTvSettings but it's been (badly) customized by Tivo and/or the hardware vendor.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

ptcfast2 said:


> Incorrect - the custom "More" menu they use is an independently developed and maintained application called Droid Settings for Amlogic chipsets. It's an Android APK, but it needs to be compiled and maintained by the company that develops the device uses to control the HDMI part of the hardware. Take a look at Android TV. Use 'Droid TV Settings' inside your App. Nvidia builds these functions into the core menus for the Shield, not as a "bolt-on" type of app which looks super unprofessional.
> 
> It's up to Tivo and their hardware partner to maintain this app - it's not a direct part of the Android TV operating system core. The core source of the app is located here: khadas/android_vendor_amlogic_apps_DroidTvSettings but it's been (badly) customized by Tivo and/or the hardware vendor.


Its just a default from the OS, the driod reference is there on the Air TV Mini too, they just did not care to edit it, it does not matter anyways. Its just cosmetic.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

ptcfast2 said:


> They are wayyyyyy too dependent on the "automatic" crap they are peddling here. It's obvious it's half-baked and they rushed the product out. You can tell with how horribly the software actually is, coupled with the generic and unfinished "Droid" settings menu that lacks basic options.


Well, it automatically detected what my receiver supports. Just not outputting what was detected.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Mine does control the receiver.
> 
> I can't figure out how they decide what equipment you have at all. They're picking it up somehow, but seems to be hit and miss.


Yes. I was wondering too. I only realized last night that the Stream 4K remote was controlling my Onkyo receiver and not my TV. And using IR. With HDMI-CEC whether I control the TV volume or receiver volume it looks the same. So I had thought it was using HDMI-CEC.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> Here's the deal. In settings Stream knows exactly what audio formats my receiver can support. (All but Atmos). So why from you tube am I getting pcm from dolby videos? I am getting dolby from netflix and amazon. Settings are not all that complex. I need an answer.


Youtube is normally stereo audio. That would be like all the HDR labeled videos that don't actually have HDR.

As far as formats the receiver supports, My Stream 4k doesn't show my receiver is capable of DD+(it's Atmos and DTS:X capable). Yet the STream 4K has no problem sending DD+ and Atmos with DD+ to my receiver. As well as legacy 5.1 DD and 5.1 DTS.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

So all these videos on you tube showing off ATMOS are not encoded with ATMOS? (10 min later) I just educated myself on you tube's audio abilities. Eveything is downmixed into 2 channels. there is no LFE channel. (5.0) The center and surrounds are blended into the left/right . The final product can be heard on all 5 channels, but not discretely. Man, you would think a major player like Google would give audiophiles some love. I'd pay a couple bucks a month to get true surround sound. Where other than the major streaming players can we hear DD encoded music? I will add that SiriusXM on my 2017 Samsung 4k is indeed in DD 2.0 and sounds much better than my laptop through my receiver. Off the laptop it is PCM. However the laptop is old and I imagine Sirius is in DD for anyone with a laptop less than 3 years old. Apologize if this is a rant but me and surround sound go way back. Stereo Review/Stereophile/The Absolute Sound/ and 15 others were all I read back when I read. So no fault of the Stream4k as far as You Tube audio goes.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yet...Dolby's website lists You Tube as offering "content with Dolby Atmos® or Dolby Audio". On that list besides the usual suspects is Facebook and Pandora. Have to check out Pandora on The Stream4k.


----------

